
Show HN: Mindfulness in MVP Validation and More in MindfulDevmag #5 - azarai
https://mindfuldevmag.com/issues/issue-5-mindfulness-at-work/
======
brudgers
A developer oriented mindfulness magazine is an interesting idea. Some of the
articles are more general instead, like snacking and Part 3. Developer focus
of the articles differentiates.

~~~
azarai
Thanks for the feedback. My goal is to bring mindfulness closer to developers
using a mix of developer-centric topics and some more general topics as we are
still humans and have a life outside of code :-)

Any topic suggestions? Anything you'd like to learn in the next issue?

~~~
brudgers
As a Hacker News reader, I'm more interested in individual articles than links
to magazine size content. Maybe submitting individual articles could provide
finer grained feedback from the potential audience. Individual articles seem
more viral than newsletters, too.

